# SVS PC12-NSD Review Discussion Thread



## Dave Upton

SVS PC12-NSD Review Full Review

*Final Thoughts*

At a compelling price with excellent overall build quality, the PC12-NSD represents a great value and an excellent choice for the enthusiast looking for a capable and comfortably priced subwoofer. Some spouses may object to a 3 foot tall cylinder sitting in the room, but the slender profile makes this an ideal choice in a small or cramped spaces. 

The PC12-NSD firmly occupies the low end of the high-end subwoofer market - competing clearly with other 12" offerings, but offering several unique differentiators. Given proper setup and integration, this sub gives a remarkable level of performance without sacrificing floor space to get it. As a musical playback subwoofer - the PC12-NSD delivers everything one could ask for - integrating seamlessly with the mains to offer almost flawless reproduction of difficult intermediate frequency instruments like string bass and organ. As a home theater subwoofer - the PC12-NSD offers performance that belies its size and price - rarely displaying any faults but delivering a consistently surprising level of output, clarity and punch.

The overall sonic character of this sub is smooth, tight and articulate bass that rarely steals your attention but never fails to reproduce anything you throw at it. From the most aggressive surround mix to the most delicate classical composition - the PC12-NSD never fails to deliver. Recommended.

SVS PC12-NSD Review Full Review


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks for the review Dave! :T

Honestly, I have not seen many negative comments on any SVS sub - really seem to be well built.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for the review Dave! :T
> 
> Honestly, I have not seen many negative comments on any SVS sub - really seem to be well built.


So you have seen some? I scoured the net far and wide before I bought mine and honestly couldn't find any.


----------



## Ares

Nice review Dale, I bought the PC12 back in March and have been enjoying it ever since but there is one negative thing I have to say about it. The Auto-On feature doesn't work at least on my unit so I had to leave it On, not that the amp consumes that much power. That's my minor complaint other than that this Sub is hard to beat in this price range.


----------



## JBrax

Ares said:


> Nice review Dale, I bought the PC12 back in March and have been enjoying it ever since but there is one negative thing I have to say about it. The Auto-On feature doesn't work at least on my unit so I had to leave it On, not that the amp consumes that much power. That's my minor complaint other than that this Sub is hard to beat in this price range.


It's still under warranty and SVS's customer service is outstanding. You would have no problem getting that fixed if you wanted.


----------



## Ares

*Re: SVS PC12-NSD*

To me this is a minor issue so I'll hold off on pulling the warranty card, plus I checked see what it was pulling when left on with my Killawatt meter it was like 7watts an hour with no signal.


----------



## Superspeed

*Re: SVS PC12-NSD*

Plus 10 on SVS Customer Service!
Check this out...I took delivery of a PB12 Plus today....I call about the power cord missing...Mr Ed offers to send out ASAP...However, that is NOT the cool part..Ed ask's if I set-up the Sub yet?
I didn't have it set-up, as I just got this out of the box...So, Ed say's "Do you want to set this up and go through it to tune it to your room?.....I almost wet myself...Here is the top dog asking if I want to have his expertise to get this bad boy rolling...Of course, I say "Yes" and can't begin to express how happy I am with a quality purchase and customer service...At this point in my life (48 years old) I am so over products and non-existent customer service!
I am loving my new PB12 Plus and SVSound!


----------



## JBrax

That is common practice with SVS and you are so right about the lack of customer service in today's society. I'm just happy when I can actually speak to a live person that speaks intelligible English.


----------



## Dave Upton

Ares said:


> Nice review Dale, I bought the PC12 back in March and have been enjoying it ever since but there is one negative thing I have to say about it. The Auto-On feature doesn't work at least on my unit so I had to leave it On, not that the amp consumes that much power. That's my minor complaint other than that this Sub is hard to beat in this price range.


Ares, you always call me Dale? Have I done something to deserve your wrath? :foottap:


----------



## wgmontgomery

Great review of a product that I own.


----------



## caper26

This was on my list of subs to buy when i was in the market. Sonicboom didn't have any left at the time


----------



## Ares

Dave Upton said:


> Ares, you always call me Dale? Have I done something to deserve your wrath? :foottap:



Sorry about that Dave :doh: but you look like a Dale to me, would you consider changing your name. JK


----------



## chashint

Ares said:


> Sorry about that Dave :doh: but you look like a Dale to me, would you consider changing your name. JK


Cold, very cold.... but funny !!!!


----------



## GLMeece

After longing (lusting?) after this sub for several years, our company hit an internal benchmark in late May and we were all given generous bonuses in early June. I had already lobbied the home finance committee (i.e., my lovely wife) and she concurred since it was not something coming out of our regular paychecks. So, I've had the sub for almost two months now.

Long and short of it - love it! No regrets here. I think the only thing I really want to do is get some better calibration going - maybe even equalization. My existing system went down to about 45 Hz before rolling off, but now I'm realizing how much of many soundtracks I was missing before. I think the build quality and value for the money make this a serious consideration for anyone not ready to spend in excess or $1,500 or greater (the PC12 is half that price).


----------



## hifinut

Am I blind or did you forget to mention the price ?


----------



## Andre

I purchased this sub a few years ago and have been extremely happy with my purchase, they integrate well with my Axiom setup and it is happy with its front corner placement.


----------



## GLMeece

hifinut said:


> Am I blind or did you forget to mention the price ?


As I looked back at the review, I am now surprised that I don't see the price quoted :rubeyes:. Regardless, my statement that the subwoofer was half of $1,500 is correct. The actual price (before shipping) is $749.

Since I haven't done 5+ posts, I can't link to the product page. However, you can go to SVSound, and then search for PC12-NSD.


----------



## gmcg

For me personally this review is useless - just another opinion, no objective information. I prefer Startibartfast's or Illka's type of reviews with a lot of useful objective information.


----------



## Andre

Wow, that wasn't very nice gmcg


----------



## GLMeece

gmcg said:


> For me personally this review is useless - just another opinion, no objective information. I prefer Startibartfast's or Illka's type of reviews with a lot of useful objective information.


Wait, couldn't "the rest of us" throw your comment back at you? It's difficult to take your "objectivist" defeater seriously when you include the statements "For me personally" and "I prefer".:scratch: Useless, really?


----------



## ALMFamily

All - before this gets out of hand, let's get back to doing what HTSers do best - focus on the hobby and treat each other with respect.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> All - before this gets out of hand, let's get back to doing what HTSers do best - focus on the hobby and treat each other with respect.


^^^+1


----------



## Dave Upton

gmcg said:


> For me personally this review is useless - just another opinion, no objective information. I prefer Startibartfast's or Illka's type of reviews with a lot of useful objective information.


I certainly understand where you're coming from. In most cases, Dale and I are able to do measurements on subs. Unfortunately, in this case my time was limited. I would hope that for some folks, subjective impressions are still worth something.


----------



## hifinut

Something get posted that I missed? I was just interested in the price of the sub reviewed , and didn't see a price in the review... :-I ? The reply that was sent to my inbox didn't answer that question either.


----------



## Dave Upton

I just edited the first post to include the price. It retails for $749 USD.


----------



## hifinut

Thank you for the speedy reply sir !


----------



## gmcg

Andre said:


> Wow, that wasn't very nice gmcg


I agree, my comment was not very nice, but any positive critical comment doesn't sound nice. The only reason I have made it - this website is the same one which published Illka's reviews previously. I have a hope that someday someone else will continue his tradition. I am sorry if I have abused anyone with it.



GLMeece said:


> Wait, couldn't "the rest of us" throw your comment back at you? It's difficult to take your "objectivist" defeater seriously when you include the statements "For me personally" and "I prefer".:scratch: Useless, really?


Yes, it is my IMHO - for other people the review might be useful. There are plenty of people who read subjective reviews in fancy magazines.
We all are different, we have different requirements and different level of knowledge. You do not need to take my comment seriously, if the review was useful for you.


----------



## gmcg

Dave Upton said:


> I certainly understand where you're coming from. In most cases, Dale and I are able to do measurements on subs. Unfortunately, in this case my time was limited. I would hope that for some folks, subjective impressions are still worth something.


Thank you, Dave! I knew somebody will understand my intention and will not take it as an offensive one. I agree, for some people subjective impressions are useful. The difference between hundreds of magazines with subjective opinions and this particular website with measurements was significant - this is why I have posted my comment.

Hopefully you will have more time in the future, Sir. Good luck and thanks for you work anyway!


----------



## Dave Upton

Next review will be the Paradigm Sub 2 and yes, there will be measurements


----------



## sparkymt

I have a old SVS sub (about 10 years old?) and would have no hesitation buying another SVS sub. It is still working good and impresses me every time i watch a movie. They are a great company to work with. Thanks for the review.


----------



## asdonk34

I have a SVS PB12nsd dsp for a few months now

This subwoofer uses a Peerless xxls12 aluminum cone woofer.

Is this same woofer used in the latest PC12nsd ?

Both subwoofers use the 400 watt Slegde amp


----------



## wgmontgomery

asdonk34 said:


> I have a SVS PB12nsd dsp for a few months now
> 
> This subwoofer uses a Peerless xxls12 aluminum cone woofer.
> 
> Is this same woofer used in the latest PC12nsd ?
> 
> Both subwoofers use the 400 watt Slegde amp


I doubt it but am not sure. I checked SVS' website, and although the sub does use an aluminum cone driver, I believe that SVS _usually_ uses TC Electronics drivers. :scratch:

BTW-If I am not correct, please feel free to correct me as *I*'d like to know for sure. :duh:


----------



## theJman

asdonk34 said:


> This subwoofer uses a Peerless xxls12 aluminum cone woofer.
> 
> Is this same woofer used in the latest PC12nsd ?


It is indeed the Peerless driver, but there's a few slight some modifications from the standard one. In essence, it's the XXLS though.


----------



## wgmontgomery

wgmontgomery said:


> I doubt it but am not sure. I checked SVS' website, and although the sub does use an aluminum cone driver, I believe that SVS _usually_ uses TC Electronics drivers. :scratch:
> 
> BTW-If I am not correct, please feel free to correct me as *I*'d like to know for sure. :duh:





theJman said:


> It is indeed the Peerless driver, but there's a few slight some modifications from the standard one. In essence, it's the XXLS though.


Thanks for the info! :hail:


----------



## asdonk34

I checked the driver and it is definitely sourced from TC Sounds.
It has a bigger magnet then the xxls12 driver
Left the peerless xxls12 and on the right the TC Sounds woofer.

I also have ordered the SB12NSD DSP, so I can manage multiple subwoofer set up.

with 3 SVS subwoofers.
A DSpeaker Antimode 8033 S is taking care of the DSP.


----------



## JensToft91

I bought the new SB-1000 for my small HT, but i just couldn't produce the effects i was after (It was great for music though).. So i bought the PC12-NSD and it absolutely rocks.. I had a little trouble with it at first, as it was overpowering my room - but an audyssey receiver fixed that (Denon AVR 1713)..


----------



## seanpatrick

I just picked up one of these bad boys to replace my two Klipsch subs. I haven't had too much time to play, but can tell you that the bass that this thing puts out is insane. It absolutely destroys my 12 x 17 room, at only 1 / 4 gain. Very impressive.


----------



## chashint

gmcg said:


> For me personally this review is useless - just another opinion, no objective information. I prefer Startibartfast's or Illka's type of reviews with a lot of useful objective information.


Did it cross your mind to look for what you wanted ?
http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=66&mset=71


----------



## smurraybhm

I had the pleasure to talk with Sonny from SVS this afternoon. A little over 5 years ago I bought my first SVS sub - a PB10 - and after spending time and money on some other AV upgrades this year the time arrived to add a second sub. Limited placement options and the WAF eliminated a larger ported option. So my choices came down to the PC12 or PC12 Plus. 

Sonny was great to talk with and I felt guilty about the amount of time he spent with me discussing subs and other related topics. Long story short I ended up ordering a PC12, have 45 days to validate my decision and $450 that can go towards my last upgrade - power amp. Look forward to hearing its impact on my system - the sub and amp. As always top notch customer service from SVS.

As you can see I just joined the forum, not that I hadn't checked this thread and the other SVS threads over the past few days. After Sonny explained the forum philosophy along with me growing tried of some of the things going on at AVS coming over to join all of you was a no-brainer. Look forward to posting my impressions of the sub and participating on this thread and others. Thank you Sonny.


----------



## smurraybhm

I didn't realize it until later last night but Sonny actually used Jedi mind control on me during our conversation 
This morning I upgraded to a PC12 Plus. Since the beginning of the year I have been working on taking my av "room" to the next level while not running afoul of the WAF. Thought I would eventually miss the extra headroom the 12 plus will give me and didn't want to eat the shipping costs later if I did upgrade. Thanks again for great service SVS - Ed returned my email promptly and Doug just helped me complete the process. Hopefully I will be hooking it up later this week.


----------



## willis7469

Let me say congrats! I am fortunate enough to have 2 of those bad boys, and have to say, the pc12 plus is a great sub, and you will not be disappointed! Look forward to impressions.


----------

